# Quick season in NY



## birdsforever (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I am happy to announce that my 2009 spring season came to a quick and very successful end. My opening day bird-19 lbs, 8 1/2" beard. Third day bird- 21 lbs, TWO 9 1/2" beards! My very first double bearded bird. All great hunts (wish I would have had them on video) with lots of other birds coming in to the calls.

The picture with two birds is my uncle and my success opening day. His on the right (great bird too 21 lbs, 9 1/2" beard) and mine on the left. Second pic is of the two beard bird. Beards suffered a bit this year with all the snow and ice we had breaking them off shorter then they should have been.

Still a great season - again, yet over too soon. Woodchucks are in trouble now! :sniper: Hope you guys are enjoying a safe and great season as well.

Scott


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Nice fan.


----------



## birdsforever (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks blhunter3!! :beer:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautiful second kill....


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Very nice pic's, what are all them pipes from in the background??


----------



## birdsforever (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you guys for the compliments. The pipes in the background were once liners to rolls of sheet steel, like the cardboard in t.p. Each section is anywhere from 2' to 4' long and 20" in diameter. The landowner kept acquiring them over the years to weld and sell as drainage pipe. He sold 20 times that much 2 years ago (282 tons!) as scrap when the price was high. He made a killing. I once watched a hen go into one of the pipes a few years back and when I walked over to see where she was, she was sitting on a nest inside the pipe. Creative little birds. :lol:

Thanks again guys!

Scott


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

birdsforever said:


> I once watched a hen go into one of the pipes a few years back and when I walked over to see where she was, she was sitting on a nest inside the pipe. Creative little birds.


I bet she thought the other hens that were setting were suckers when it started raining :lol:

Congrats on the birds :beer:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

birdsforever said:


> Thank you guys for the compliments. The pipes in the background were once liners to rolls of sheet steel, like the cardboard in t.p. Each section is anywhere from 2' to 4' long and 20" in diameter. The landowner kept acquiring them over the years to weld and sell as drainage pipe. He sold 20 times that much 2 years ago (282 tons!) as scrap when the price was high. He made a killing. I once watched a hen go into one of the pipes a few years back and when I walked over to see where she was, she was sitting on a nest inside the pipe. Creative little birds. :lol:
> 
> Thanks again guys!
> 
> Scott


That old guy was a smart man, some guys have a knack for making money,,,, I wish I was one of them,,,,,,,,,


----------

